# New to archery talk



## Griffin81 (1 mo ago)

Hello everybody I have been shooting a compound bow for about 6-7 years and love it. Decided to join when my string broke on my full throttle and the local shop wasn’t too enthusiastic about finding parts so I might be having to change bows unfortunately.


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Howdy Griffin81. I'm new to the group as well. Looking to get back in to archery after many years from it. Used to teach archery and now just shoot for fun. Welcome


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Griffin81.


----------



## Maverick1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Kearnsb00 (2 mo ago)

Hello I am new to AT as well, been shooting a couple of years and the biggest help has been finding a pro shop that is willing to take the time to setup your bow and give pointers here and there. Its funny how a pro shop can make or break the experience for some people.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to all you noobs.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

Hi all I'm Stuart got back into archery after 40 years been shooting for the last year mainly 3D and Target.


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Stuart60 said:


> Hi all I'm Stuart got back into archery after 40 years been shooting for the last year mainly 3D and Target.


Sounds just like me Stuart. Archery equipment has sure changed from back in our day.


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

gweaver8409 said:


> Sounds just like me Stuart. Archery equipment has sure changed from back in our day.


Has it what my compound back in the days had 50% let off and cams where about 2 inches across


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Stuart60 said:


> Has it what my compound back in the days had 50% let off and cams where about 2 inches across


That's what i shoot. An old American Eagle recurve 90# compound with a 50% let off. Those were the days. Little 2 inch cams compared to these 6 inchers today. I get it. Bow makers had to make it easy for everybody to get in to the game. That's just smart business. I'm happy with what i have and what i'm used to.


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

Its not just the bows either, arrows rests sights are all out of this world compared to what I use to shoot with, nothing like hunting with a 80# compound with no sights shooting fiberglass arrows with fingers 😁 and the range of products is just staggering


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Stuart60 said:


> Its not just the bows either, arrows rests sights are all out of this world compared to what I use to shoot with, nothing like hunting with a 80# compound with no sights shooting fiberglass arrows with fingers 😁 and the range of products is just staggering


Very true. Makes our old equipment antiquated. I still shoot aluminum Easton 2216 - XX75 arrows. And am a finger shooter. Well i use a tab.


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

Yes been there too hunting in New Zealand in the early 80's, aluminium arrows off my recurve for field archery and fibreglass for hunting.But I do like the new tech makes easy on old bones


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## DeereHunter (Apr 15, 2020)

Griffin81 said:


> Hello everybody I have been shooting a compound bow for about 6-7 years and love it. Decided to join when my string broke on my full throttle and the local shop wasn’t too enthusiastic about finding parts so I might be having to change bows unfortunately.


Where are you located?


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

DeereHunter said:


> Where are you located?


There are some beautiful bows out there these days and easy to shoot. They make em now so anybody can shoot one. You'll have lots to choose from


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0l0nlabe (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome to AT


----------



## Badbarracuda (Oct 31, 2021)

Welcome to Archery Talk! The Classifieds are a good place to find what you are looking for or at least get an idea of pricing.


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

Welcome, any idea what you'd be looking to replace it with?


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to AT from North Alabama


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------

